# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  كل واحد يدخ يقول لين وين راح ايام العيد

## اسير الضلام

الموضوع امبين من العلوان
اي واحد يفتح الصفحة يقول الين ويناراح ايام العيد
وحط لين الصور اذا يقدر
بنسبة الي انا رحت اجعيمة وجبت ليكم مناضر طبيعية الى البحر
يالله اخليكم مع الصور

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يسلمووو اخوي ع الصوور 
وبالنسبه اليي اني رحت البر ويومين خخخ 
وان شاء الله في الايام الجايه بتشوف الصووور 
تحياااتوو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بصراحه الصور مره روووووووووووووووووووووعه......
وااااايد عجبوني بجد
بس اني مارحت مكان يوم العيد رحت بس بيت اهلي 
اهئ اهئ اهئ

----------


## ارسم العشق

اني الصراحه ما بقول .. (( سر سر ..  )) 
اول يوم مافي مجال للطلعات

رحت بيت عيالي وبيت  اهلي بس

وثاني يوم رحنا البر  :walla: 
واممم اممم ثالث يوم الملاهي :bleh: 
ورابع يوم رحنا مهرجان الدوخله :icon30: 
تمنيناكم معانا

----------


## همس الصمت

الله يعطيك الف عافية على الصور الروعة
وأحنا أول يوم جلست في البيت ..
بالتوفيق دائماً ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

روووعـه

يــــعطيك الله ـأألف عافيه

تـحـــــــــــياتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*أنا الحقيقة سبق أن أخبرتكم و يش كان عدنا في أيام العيد - كان عدنا اضيوف و غالبيتهم نساء و اتكفلت بخدمتهم زوجتي فرفروا في السيارة لين تعبوا على مدى خمسة أيام بين السوق و شراء اثياب لأطفالهم و بعدين بعد العيد ما خلوا مكان بالمنطقة*

*و أنا و الرجال افترينا على المدن و المناطق المجاورة ككلباء و خور فكان و سرق الخميس و سوق الجمعة و شلالات الوريعة و الجبال و الوديان و البحر*

*كل يوم مكان* 

*و شكرا لك على هالصفحة اللطيفة*

----------


## اسير الضلام

مشكووووووووورين على مروووووووركم

بس وين الصور ماشفنا شيء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موضوع حليو مره 
اني يوم العيد من الظهر ليما الليل بمهرجان الدوخلة 
و5 ليالي المهرجان كنت اهناك والصور اتشوفها بالتغطية 
وعصرية الخميس رحنا البر 
وان شاء الله اذا قدرت انزل الصور راح انزلها
لأن استمتعنا مع الجمال وخفت اكتير من الكلاب
والحين بنروح

----------


## اسير الضلام

مشكووورة خيتوووووو
عفاف الهدى على المروووور

----------

